# Just Started Painting On The Wall



## kdthomas

Been imagining this lately ... thought of a large wall sized version of this in background, with a foreground nude having black & white curlicue body paint. Just stretching my mind, LOL


----------



## Msteelio91

Simple and cool, I like it


----------



## Derrel

"Everything goes better with nude." That was an advertising slogan. I'm sure it was. Once. Back in the day.


----------



## Designer

Where nude?


----------

